# Bluetooth -> cannot connect with my laptop

## leo.the_zoo

Hello,

I've been trying to make my PC be seen by other devices. No results so far.

Please check the info and help if you can.

My internal Bluetooth dongle is shown by lsusb.

```

LEO ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1241:1166 Belkin optical mouse w/ scrollwheel

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

```

Here are loaded modules:

```

LEO ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                345272  2

drm                   121940  3 radeon

agpgart                26240  1 drm

i2c_core               17488  1 drm

rfcomm                 31396  4

sco                     8876  2

bnep                   10612  2

l2cap                  19656  16 rfcomm,bnep

snd_hda_codec_realtek   178756  1

snd_hda_intel          21308  3

snd_hda_codec          47532  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                57544  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16284  1 snd_pcm

iwl3945                63668  0

snd                    43164  11 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5144  1 snd

iwlcore                75856  1 iwl3945

btusb                  10352  2

snd_page_alloc          7228  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Here goes output of hciconfig -a. The only difference between some screenshots from working installations and mine seems to be a lack of ISCAN in

UP RUNNING PSCAN line.

```

LEO ~ # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:10:60:D0:09:0E ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN

        RX bytes:14093 acl:13 sco:0 events:539 errors:0

        TX bytes:4511 acl:15 sco:0 commands:461 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xf9 0x00 0x80

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'LEO-0'

        Class: 0x4a010c

        Service Classes: Networking, Capturing, Telephony

        Device Class: Computer, Laptop

        HCI Ver: 2.0 (0x3) HCI Rev: 0x7a6 LMP Ver: 2.0 (0x3) LMP Subver: 0x7a6

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

```

My /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

   # Automatically initialize new devices

   autoinit yes;

   # Security Manager mode

   #   none - Security manager disabled

   #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

   #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

   #

   security user;

   # Pairing mode

   #   none  - Pairing disabled

   #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

   #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

   pairing multi;

   # Default PIN code for incoming connections

   passkey "0000";

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

   # Local device name

   #   %d - device id

   #   %h - host name

   name "Leo";

   # Local device class

   #class 0x3e0100;

   #class 0xff0100;

   class 0x4a010c;

   # Default packet type

   #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

   # Inquiry and Page scan

   iscan enable; 

   pscan enable;

   # Default link mode

   #   none   - no specific policy 

   #   accept - always accept incoming connections

   #   master - become master on incoming connections,

   #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

   lm accept;

   # Default link policy

   #   none    - no specific policy

   #   rswitch - allow role switch

   #   hold    - allow hold mode

   #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

   #   park    - allow park mode

   lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

```

It can detect other devices:

```

LEO ~ # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:23:D6:0F:52:81       Kiss my pussy!           <- probably my neighbour's phone

        00:22:98:24:30:BE       C902                         <- my phone

```

I'm using the following package:

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r1  USE="alsa cups gstreamer usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs" 0 kB

I will provide any other info that you consider required to solve this case.

----------

## leo.the_zoo

bump

Is there anybody bluetooth-wise there?

----------

## dmpogo

You are using bluez-3.x ?  I tried it failed, swithched to bluez-4.x, suffered, but finaly made it work.

Bluetooth is quite tricky, because documentation and user level tools are quite lacking. And documentation often mixes depreciated and new features.

Best guide which allowed me to progress is

http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Manually_using_Bluetooth#Networking

otherwise it is difficult to get by without either gnome-bluetooth or blueman.

If you will go bluez-4.x route, compile it with USE='test-programs' option to get simple-agent script for pairing.

----------

## rjw8703

I'm getting a lappy next week, and this is the only way I know of to track this thread. sorry

----------

